# Captain's Boxes



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on some custom captain's boxes. I currently run a drop floor from my NRS frame with two rocket boxes lashed to it. I am considering having the boxes built with tabs to hang off the frame and ditch the drop floor. I will still be holding it to the frame with straps.

Does anyone run captains boxes in a raft without a drop floor? Any thoughts or concerns? How do you run your straps to hold it to the frame and reduce lateral slide?


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

TriBri1 said:


> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on some custom captain's boxes. I currently run a drop floor from my NRS frame with two rocket boxes lashed to it. I am considering having the boxes built with tabs to hang off the frame and ditch the drop floor. I will still be holding it to the frame with straps.
> 
> Does anyone run captains boxes in a raft without a drop floor? Any thoughts or concerns? How do you run your straps to hold it to the frame and reduce lateral slide?


Yeah I run two captains boxes without a drop floor. Got mine from Cy at cambridge welding. He put two metal flanges on the ends so it sits on the frame. The flange has a slot in the middle which allows you to strap a small 2ft cam strap on each side, eliminating any lateral movement. I love my set up and I love my captains boxes. So nice to get into for easy access.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, 6FEETandRISING. If you have a chance can you post a photo of the flange? Is there anything you would do different?


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

No, I don't think I would really change anything. It can be kind of difficult to get the strap off that is toward the cooler when the cooler is in place. If you were trying to take the captains box up to the kitchen or something. But I never remove them while on the trip so this isn't a problem. You can see the hole for the strap in the metal flange in the photo. Mine are just like this except I had him install a gray diamond pattern foam on top of all my boxes, way better than the black ethafoam and doesn't get full of sand.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice thanks, I am looking at a slightly different design and these will be used as kitchen boxes, so I will take care to make sure I can work around the cooler and drybox which are hanging on the frame.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Boxes*

Recretec (Timmy) made my capt boxes and put a slotted tab on each end. I am completely happy 4 years later. I did swap out the lid retention wire with a strap.


----------



## orto11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just ordered captains boxes with my new frame, mine have a quick lock base plate. Canyon is building them onto my frame. They are at my feet for my partner 2 burner stove, and other misc gear. Its a very cool system so i dont need straps. I hate messing with straps and i wont have a drop floor

They have a set of display boxes for 195.00 each depending on what size you need. Mine are a bit more,getting them painted to match my frame.


----------



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

Here is how I roll, love this setup. My brother made my drop bag and I ordered two knockoff pelican cases for 60 bucks a piece and mounted them to my frame rails. Havent flipped with this setup but cases have proved to be waterproof so far. Take a look, I have sold a few people on this set up, I just store a 4 foot camstrap in each case to wrap around when running the big stuff.

_-44 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

riverjunky said:


> Here is how I roll, love this setup. My brother made my drop bag and I ordered two knockoff pelican cases for 60 bucks a piece and mounted them to my frame rails. Havent flipped with this setup but cases have proved to be waterproof so far. Take a look, I have sold a few people on this set up, I just store a 4 foot camstrap in each case to wrap around when running the big stuff.
> 
> _-44 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Which is the Captain's box?


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

stay with the drop floor, it's so nice to be able to crush beers in your world.


----------



## kb52 (Apr 19, 2008)

Do your oar handles (and knuckles) clear the "pelican" boxes?


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

BAER said:


> stay with the drop floor, it's so nice to be able to crush beers in your world.


My GF wants me to keep the dropfloor too. She likes having a solid place to stand when loading the boat. (Yes she loads the boat while I break down the kitchen.)


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

I have 2 captains boxes with the hanging tabs. Mine were bought from AAA but they contract their boxes out to Cambridge. You can have the the hanging tab made with a notch that allows for loop straps. I also dont have a drop floor and have found it not needed...and its a lighter and simpler setup. Just having 2 latches to undo to get into the box is very convenient, also you never have to completely remove the loop strap...just loosen in up enough to open the lid.
But I have a Sotar which comes with a fairly stiff floor similiar to Maravias and probably other PVC or Urethane boats.
Btw Cambridge dryboxes are the best that I have personally used or seen.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I have captain boxes made by AAA as well, but I have mine bolted in and never remove them. You could do similar setup and use the straps instead. The main thing is to put a bushing under the latches to give enough space between the box and the cross bar so the strap slides in. I do not have a dropped floor, there are about 3" between the bottom of the captain boxes and the Maravia floor.

I am able to walk/step on the boxes without any problems. Makes it easy for kids to run around the boat.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1135808516983.2020162.1280444217&type=3


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice setup..well thought out. Wish I had the room to keep my boat on a trailer. If you have that luxury I would go with this setup for attaching boxes but if you have to store your boat broken down just have them cut out a notch in the hanging tabs for loop straps and as Kazak mentioned make sure you have flange to create a little space around the bars, although I think AAA will do this automatically. You can always drill holes in the hanging tabs for U-bolts to permanently attach the boxes to the frame later as well. I have paddled a few Maravias and imho you dont need a drop floor as the floor is very stiff, one of the advantages of Maravia or Sotar.

BTW Kazak, what's this??? A toilet adaptor?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...35808516983.2020162.1280444217&type=3&theater




kazak4x4 said:


> I have captain boxes made by AAA as well, but I have mine bolted in and never remove them. You could do similar setup and use the straps instead. The main thing is to put a bushing under the latches to give enough space between the box and the cross bar so the strap slides in. I do not have a dropped floor, there are about 3" between the bottom of the captain boxes and the Maravia floor.
> 
> I am able to walk/step on the boxes without any problems. Makes it easy for kids to run around the boat.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1135808516983.2020162.1280444217&type=3


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

That's a frame for my small ammo cans. I have them labeled (first aid, tools, repair kit, etc). It's very easy to access, can easily walk on it and when I point it out to rangers they don't give me any crap at put in. I carry most of the needed group gear on my boat (firepan/groover/major first aid, repair stuff). So it's very easy to do the check in. 

I will take a better pic to demonstrate the placement of that frame, if you like.

I love Maravia floor, it's as good as the dropped floor, but I feel the water play under my feet. I row standing up a lot, so I can feel the movement below.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting all the pics, especially the close up pics. On another note and really for another thread, is your bimini on a track or do you leave it setup in front of your oar towers? If it sits in front of the towers do you stow it to the bow or stern? With your frame it almost looks like you can stow to the stern and sit in front of your gear hump.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

It's not on a sliding rail. I couldn't find a good spot where it wouldn't get in a way. The bimini is in perfect condition for my boat to give coverage to my wife and son and still give me enough sun protection. I reversed it, the "y" is looking forward basically, so I can easily clear the oars either way if I need to ship the oars fast. The bimini resides on the stern bag and pretty much out of the way when stowed.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> I have captain boxes made by AAA as well, but I have mine bolted in and never remove them. You could do similar setup and use the straps instead. The main thing is to put a bushing under the latches to give enough space between the box and the cross bar so the strap slides in. I do not have a dropped floor, there are about 3" between the bottom of the captain boxes and the Maravia floor.
> 
> I am able to walk/step on the boxes without any problems. Makes it easy for kids to run around the boat.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1135808516983.2020162.1280444217&type=3


Your box setup looks nice and clean. But if was to order custom boxes I'd have them put two latches on them, near the corners. That way there is less chance of lacerating your leg (or worse --- drysuit!!!). on the latch

I'd love the added space but just seems claustrophobic and i prefer to keep everything in this area soft ..


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Very good point, Avatard! I am used to the latches there, so don't scratch too much anymore. If I knew that before hand, I might have moved the latches to the sides.

I am also used to smaller space now. Since I boat mostly with my family, the quick access the captain boxes provide worth every penny for me. It's all about what you want really.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought it would be claustrophobic at first as well. The rig I rowed on the big ditch had about 18" side to side for your legs. Once I started rowing, I never felt like my feet and legs did not have enough room to do what I needed and I never had issues bumping up against the boxes. Although those boxes did not have latches, they were shoebox style held closed by straps.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Doesn't a Bimini like that become a real

problem in a flip? Sea anchor???


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

That Bimini will be the first thing to rip off in a flip. In a flip it will not be an anchor but a withdrawal (from the checking acct)


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I haven't flipped with a bimini yet, I'd assume it would get ripped off pretty quick. If it does, I'll just buy another cheapo one. But so far mine is going on 4 years of providing shade for my family and rain cover.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

My fear would not be losing the Bimini, but who it might take with it when it goes.....


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> I haven't flipped with a bimini yet, I'd assume it would get ripped off pretty quick. If it does, I'll just buy another cheapo one. But so far mine is going on 4 years of providing shade for my family and rain cover.


Mine gets zipped and strapped down in the rapids, if its anything i envision a flip. I changed my setup to leave enough space for it to drop down flush with the frame. Its a lot harder to flip a cat, IMO


----------



## weekendalpinist (Jul 16, 2012)

I added a pair of captain's boxes that clip onto the frame and are pinned in place using the same pins that hold the main box in place, so two pins for three boxes. It's a cat with a web floor. Plenty of space and I don't have a problem with scraping my legs on the latches. Love the easy and quick access and not having to unstrap to open the boxes.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I have two captains boxes from FrontierPlay. Just got them this spring, used them on two trips so far.

I just use a 1ft loop strap on each handle and strap it between the frame rails. If I were getting custom boxes, I'd go with tabs as others have done, but so far the handles are proving to work fine. The only issue with them is that the handles are wider than the frame tubing, so they extend past the frame into the next bay (cooler on one side, water bottles on another).

I leave them in the boat the whole time, but it wouldn't be much to unstrap one or both to carry them to camp, depending on what I am carrying in them on any given trip. So far, I've been carrying stuff that is mainly used on the boat - sand stake and mallet, cameras, repair kit, a place to throw an extra fleece, hat, gloves, etc.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Who knows but I'll definitely be taking my chances this Aug during a GC trip. Thinking about running the GC during the heat of Aug or the Monsoon season without shade on my boat doesn't sound like fun.




Osseous said:


> Doesn't a Bimini like that become a real
> 
> problem in a flip? Sea anchor???


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wavester said:


> Who knows but I'll definitely be taking my chances this Aug during a GC trip. Thinking about running the GC during the heat of Aug or the Monsoon season without shade on my boat doesn't sound like fun.


I ran in August in 2010, thunder storms, downpours, flash floods the whole bit. Good times indeed. We killed 4 sportbrellas on that trip. All of our rafts were rented so no bimini. The sportbrellas would have worked fine if they had a thicker pole that fit the umbrella holder better.


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

Flipped in Cataract Canyon with a similar bimini in the stowed position (flush with my side rails). Thought the poles were a gonner for sure, especially when the boys grabbed them underwater and used them to flip it upright before I could caution them about it. 

The bimini was fine, my ego was a little bruised after my first ever flip.


----------



## jhintonharley (Feb 26, 2013)

*My "captains box"*

I bought a sling from Stiches N Stuff and put a Mojave dry box in it. On the other side I use a Captains bag also from Stiches N Stuff. Works great.


----------

